# Singapore driving licence convert to australia driving licence



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi guys

Seek your advice on how to convert singapore driving licence to australia driving licence.

I am living in singapore now, but will be relocating to perth early next year. In order to save time when arriving australia, I intend to study and take singapore driving licence first, then when coming to au, i will not need to take it again and can drive at asap.

Can anyone help me confirm whether it works?


Thanks


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone can help?


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Anyone can help?


Hey,

That's a brilliant idea, because i did the same thing too. =)

Yeap, if you have a Singapore License, you can convert easily to a WA License.
Just need to rock up to the Tranport Department with proof of Residency and some documents verifying your address, and ofcourse your SG driving license.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Sam

You did it and it worked right? No need to re-take any test, just convert right?

It is great, save so much time for us. Are you in Perth now? How's Perth?


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey there,

Yeah, when i came here in 2011, it was a immediate conversion, i didnt have to take any tests, either Written or Practical, but i did have to put on Probationary plates though. here is the link for Licenses in WA, i think it should still be the same;

Licensing


Yup, in Perth now. Its good! Summer is here, so apart from the heat and flies, its all good!


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you Sam. You are awesome!


----------

